# car lacquer



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

So I'm saving up for a lacquer kit , I've found 
A few around the 50-60 mark for 5 litres 
Of laquer and 2.5 of hardner by various makes 
Are there any to avoid ? I've found upol 
Closterman and hb body for cheap , the kit my 
Mate wants to use is 80 quid and lechler


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Personally I'd wouldn't use hb body clear or upol, I've used both and didn't rate either of them.
For the money your looking at spending. I would recommend using Lechler macrofan HS clear, or max Meyer. Both these laquers are in the price range you looking for and are really good I've used both and really rate them. :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

cheers Andy was hoping you would reply ! Where would you 
Recommend getting it from as it seems either my mate is trying 
To make a bit for doing it (but he owes me a favour) or his 
Supplier is dear !


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

Lechler macro fan UHS is a great product I love using it.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

No probs fella.
I get all mine from eBay from a seller called JOHN DAVEY PAINTS which is mainly Lechler products.
Never had a problem with products always arrive quickly, depends where your mate is looking, if you look on eBay you can work out the average it's going for to see if he's trying to make a bit out of it. :thumb:


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

ive been using upol stuff but heard andy mention the lechler a few times, price seams the same so i think il give it ago oin future, not that ive had any problems with the upol mind, although i dont feel it polishs up that great after flattening.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

mitchelld said:


> ive been using upol stuff but heard andy mention the lechler a few times, price seams the same so i think il give it ago oin future, not that ive had any problems with the upol mind, although i dont feel it polishs up that great after flattening.


That's why don't really rate upol clear, goes on ok but tends to drop abit. But flatting and polishing never really looked that good. So switched to Lechler macrofan, two coats leave it as long as you like before flatting and polishing it comes up really well and has a nice finish to it.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I just have a big dilema lol , because I fancy it going pearl which 
We will add to the lacquer , adding cost to the job as the car needs repainting 
Yellow (few rust patches ) first . Or I have the option of just having it done 
In standard trophy yellow but 2 pack rather than base and clear which will be far cheaper . 
Decisions decisions lol


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Only problem you will have with trophy yellow is its very transparent and doesn't cover very well. If your going down the route of basecoat and laquer, whn it's ready for painting, my advice would be to paint the car in a white basecoat first (known as a groundcoat) so you looking at two coats of white first. Then you apply the trophy yellow, using a white base first will help the yellow cover better. By Perlescent i take it you mean a perl basecoat, or do you mean metalflake added to the clear. With metalflake it's added to the clear but you have to make sure the painter has the right gun set up for it. It will normally be applied on the second coat if laquer, then normally around another four coats of laquer are applied depending on how coarse the metalflake is, Which is bordering on a custom paint Job. 
Which is why 2k would be loads cheaper as its not going to use anywhere near as much paint. My honest opinion if you would prefer the perl/metalflake wait a bit longer save up bit more, as there's no point in having it done in 2k and you regret it after and wished you had waited a bit longer and had the perl paint job. :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

We are going to use pearl powder mixed into lacquer , sprayed over the yellow then lacquered over . I've used flake before but its to OTT for what I fancy this time . 

We used a Porsche pearl mid coat on the filler flap and it came out pretty cool 
My mate has a load of dry pearl powder so gonna paint some spare mirror caps I have 
with that and see what I think . Just trying to make it look trophy yellow but special , 

The effect is kind of like pearl Lambo yellow that kind of look. 

One thing is we won't be doing the door shuts etc so I dunno wether to 
Just stick to normal trophy yellow . Its just to tidy it up really 
But as its having a repaint and the prep that goes with it I feel to 
Do all that work and stay standard is a bit of a waste ! 

While I'm here how does 2 pack last , will it shine up well 
Being that it isn't lacquered ? 

Also that said my car is a 52 plate zr so is the pearl job worth the effort lol !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You want my honest opinion about 2k. Yes it will have a gloss to it, but not like laquer will. So for me I'd say basecoat and clear will look a lot better that's what I'd have it done in. If your going to the trouble of respraying the whole car. You obviously want it to look nice and have an idea of what you want. So I'd say go with that. :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

time to start saving up lol . Ill prob go for the pearl to be honest just to make it a bit different .


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Not sure if anybody has ever tried Kapci lacquer, but i've found it to be very good with excellent gloss levels and polishing qualities. Its rumoured to be " old " silkkens ms technology. Heres a link
http://www.autopaintsbrighton.co.uk...ctivator-hardener-special-offer-45-2738-p.asp

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That's pretty cheap pcm1980 but if you've found it good I may just try it and just tell 
My mate don't moan get on with it lol


----------

